# The NOUVEAU driver is still useless



## dybnu (Apr 11, 2009)

I have update the libdrm to the latest release,but,it's said that:


```
drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0
drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such file or directory)
drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such file or directory)
drmOpenDevice: Open failed
drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0
drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such file or directory)
drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such file or directory)
drmOpenDevice: Open failed
[drm] failed to load kernel module "nouveau"
(EE) [drm] drmOpen failed.
(EE) NOUVEAU(0): [drm] error opening the drm
```


----------



## adamk (Apr 11, 2009)

Well is the nouveau kernel driver loaded?  How did you install the kernel module?

Adam


----------



## jb_fvwm2 (Apr 12, 2009)

search "libdrm" if these forums, I might have posted a 
series of port rebuilds which may(MIGHT) fix it (if you are
really needing it).  I continue to use the "nvidia" which
works for all I currently need X for... despite "aborting 
setup" each time X loads, visible after exiting, harmless
for now.


----------



## mgp (May 17, 2009)

Hi,
I have the exact same problem
with the latest 7-STABLE (amd64) and ports
I don't understand what exactly is the problem...
can anyone give me some hints please
thank you


----------



## adamk (May 17, 2009)

Just as I asked the OP, did you install the nouveau kernel module?  It is not part of the FreeBSD base system, nor do I believe it is part of the xf86-video-nouveau port.  You may need to install it from git, but I'm not even sure if it compiles on FreeBSD.

Adam


----------



## mgp (May 17, 2009)

of course, I'm such an idiot
I'll do that right now, thank you!


----------



## blah (May 17, 2009)

*mgp*, it certainly looks like there is no DRM module on your system. Here is how it will look when it's there.
	
	



```
@@ -159,10 +159,16 @@ drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/car
 drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such file or directory)
 drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such file or directory)
 drmOpenDevice: Open failed
-[drm] failed to load kernel module "nouveau"
-(EE) [drm] drmOpen failed.
-(EE) NOUVEAU(0): [drm] error opening the drm
-(!!) NOUVEAU(0): Failing back to NoAccel mode
+drmOpenByBusid: Searching for BusID pci:0000:01:00.0
+drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0
+drmOpenDevice: open result is 8, (OK)
+drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns 8
+drmOpenByBusid: drmGetBusid reports pci:0000:01:00.0
+(II) [drm] loaded kernel module for "nouveau" driver.
+(II) [drm] DRM interface version 1.2
+(II) [drm] DRM open master succeeded.
+(II) NOUVEAU(0): [drm] nouveau interface version: 0.0.12
+(--) NOUVEAU(0): [drm] kernel modesetting not available
 (--) NOUVEAU(0): VESA-HACK: Console VGA mode is 0x3
 (II) NOUVEAU(0): Creating default Display subsection in Screen section
        "Default Screen Section" for depth/fbbpp 24/32
```
Anyway, xf86-video-nouveau should work even without module. It will be somewhat accelerated using shadow framebuffer by default, so rendering should be as fast as xf86-video-nv performs.


----------



## mgp (May 17, 2009)

Hi,
it works now
after I installed the module 
it seems to be working fine
I'll even try openarena
I once read on the nouveau site that openarena is supported


----------



## mgp (May 17, 2009)

hmm...
openarena doesn't seem to get any 3D acceleration...
anyone tried openarena with nouveau ?


----------



## blah (May 17, 2009)

In order to get any acceled 3D you need gallium driver (i.e. /usr/local/lib/dri/nouveau_dri.so). Look at GalliumHowto. It's very experimental and may not even work until someone ports TTM to freebsd.


----------



## mgp (May 17, 2009)

I have this in my xorg.conf

```
...
...
Load       "dbe"
Load       "glx"
Load       "dri"

...
...
Section "ServerFlags"
        Option "AIGLX" "off"
EndSection

Section "DRI"
        mode 0666
EndSection
```

and I still get 3-5 FPS in openarena
should I do something else ?


----------



## mgp (May 17, 2009)

but on the other hand I get
350 FPS with glxgears in a normal window
and 33-35 FPS in a maximized window
I guess this means I get some 3D acceleration, don't I?


----------



## mgp (May 17, 2009)

or not...?
I get 220 FPS with nv in a normal window
and 18-19 in a maximized window...


----------



## mgp (May 17, 2009)

unfortunately I'm not able to compile Gallium3D...
anyway this went far off this topic

the bottom line is: nouveau 2D is working fine for me
I would put [Solved] if I knew how


----------



## jb_fvwm2 (May 20, 2009)

On a whim I just replaced "nvidia" with "nouveau".  (not 10
minutes ago).  To my surprise, the browser loads twice as
fast (seemingly) and page refreshes also occur much quicker,
the window manager loads quicker, etc.  
.........
OTOH that whim was after a blog stating that a Linux user
had good results with it.  
..........
Probably means I won't soon upgrade "nvidia-driver" which
I could...


----------



## crsd (Jun 7, 2009)

One thing I would mention - for Xv extension to work you need composite manager running (x11-wm/xcompmgr should suffice).

http://lists.freedesktop.org/archives/nouveau/2009-March/002653.html


----------

